# هندسة بترول ولا فنية عسكرية



## Mr punisher (4 أغسطس 2009)

هاي شباب 
انا خلصت ثانوية عامة السنادي وفرقت عن بترول السويس بدرجة ونص
والنهاردة سمعت ان في بترول القاهرة ودورت في جوجل ووصلت هنا 
المهم انا بفكر ان ادخل اختبارات الفنية العسكرية 
بس ياريت تقولولي ارائكم ايه الأفضل العسكرية ولا البترول من حيث الدراسة والمستقبل وكل النواحي
ويا ريت اعرف ايه افضل الأقسام في بترول 
بالمناسبة هان من بورسعيد فهل ينفع احول لهندسة القاهرة علشان ادخل قسم البترول ؟


----------



## ahmad.rezk (4 أغسطس 2009)

بص يا كبير انا خريج الكليه طبعا الكليه تمام و كويسه و مستقبلها حلو بس لو لاقيت شغل علشان الشغل في المجال ده بالذات بيتاثر بالسوق بشكل كبير. بالنسبه للتحويل لهدسة القاهره طبعا ده صعب علشان انت من بورسعيد لو كنت دخلت القاهره و طلبت تحويل بورسعيد ده كان يبقى اسهل علشان التوزيع الاقليمي. بس ان ممكن تدخل قسم خاص في هدسة بترول السويس بس بتدفع رسوم 15 الف في السنه انا مش متاكد من الرقم بالظبط بس هوه في الحدود دي ممكن يكون اقل كمان. 
و ربنا يوفقك انا انمنى اني اكون افدتك و لو احتجت حاجه تانيه قولي يا سيدي و انا تحت امرك

اه بالنسبه لفنيه عسكريه هيه ممتازه طبعا و مستقبلها مضمون بعد التخرج و بتاخد شهاده بكاليريوس هندسه منها طبعا ده انت لو غاوي الحياه العسكريه و كمان انت ممكن تدخل فيها قسم هندسه مش بيتدرس في الجامعات زي الهندسة الكيميائيه و تبقى دكتور في اي جامعه تانيه بعد ما تخرج طبي منها علشان تاخد مستحقاتك كلها!!!!!


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 أغسطس 2009)

على حسب انت بتحب اية

لو بتحب الحياة العسكرية و انك تفضل على طول مرتبط بيها و مش بتسافر و شغلك مع الجيش بس ادخل فنية

لو بتحب الحياة الحرة العادية ادخل بترول

لازم يكون القرار نابع منك انت لان كل المجاالات كويسة بس المهم انك تكون بتدرس و هتشتغل فى حاجة انت بتحبها عشان تعرف تطور نفسك فيها 

صلى استخارة و ربنا يكرمك و تعرف تختار


----------



## malin (4 أغسطس 2009)

فيه واحد مش عارف عايز يطلع ايه ده حتي الاطفال الصغيرين بيبقوا عرفين


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 أغسطس 2009)

> فيه واحد مش عارف عايز يطلع ايه ده حتي الاطفال الصغيرين بيبقوا عرفين



عيب طريقة الكلام دى يا باشا


----------



## Mr punisher (4 أغسطس 2009)

مش موضوع عايز يطلع ايه 
انا كونت ناوي هندسة بترول السويس لكن مجبتش مجموعها السنادي مجموعها بقى عالي قوي 99.14 %
الصراحة قبل ما تظهر نتيجة التنسيق بعد ما سمعت التوقعت قلت خلاص انا هدخل بترول السويس لكن ساعة التنسيق اتصدمت
فانا مكونتش عارف ايه نظام الكليات التانية . كل اللي بدور عليه حاجة مستقبلها كويس , في ناس اصحابي قالولي على الكليات العسكرية .
وبعدين نظام ال 15 ألف جنية في السنة ده غالي 
في حد يعرف طريقة تحويل لهندسة القاهرة خصوصا ان مجموعي جايب مجموعها و شكرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 أغسطس 2009)

اتصل بالجامعة و شوف هما هيقولولك اية

النظم دى بتتغير كل سنة محدش هنا هيفيدك


----------



## malin (4 أغسطس 2009)

علي فكره انا مش باشا وبلاش عيب والكلام ده


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (4 أغسطس 2009)

استخير ربنا الاول بس نصيحة بلاش فنية عسكرية وربنا يوفقك فى اختيارك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 أغسطس 2009)

> علي فكره انا مش باشا وبلاش عيب والكلام ده



اتكلم باسلوب كويس و محدش هيقولك عيب

انت داخل الموضوع تغلط و ماشى ولا اية

من كان يؤمن بالله و باليوم الاخر فليقل خيرا او ليصمت


----------



## malin (5 أغسطس 2009)

من فضلكم التعليقات مفروض تكون في الموضوع الاساسي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 أغسطس 2009)

متقول لنفسك يا محترم
وبعدين الواحد مش هيضيع وقتة وع واحد زيك


----------

